# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Πειραματικό ηλεκτρομαγνητικό "πυροβόλο"

## CLOCKMAN

Μετά από 2 τριήμερα με βροχή και κρύο, είπα να δω τι έχω στο εργαστήριο να περάσω την ώρα μου. Είχα και λίγο πηνιόσυρμα και κάτι πυκνωτές ξυλωμένους από τροφοδοτικά και έφτιαξα αυτό το χαβαλέ. Όπως βλέπετε το πηνίο το τύλιξα σε ένα σωληνάκι από το γνωστό στυλό, ούτε που μέτρησα σπείρες, το σύρμα είναι περίπου 1mm. Η αντίσταση που μέτρησα είναι 1,3ωμ, οι πυκνωτές στο σύνολό τους και ονομαστικά, είναι 2280μF στα 200V οι οποίοι φορτίζουν από την πλακέτα ανύψωσης τάσης που δουλεύει με ένα 555 και ένα IRF740 (την είχα φτιάξει για οδηγό τάσης για NIXIE) και τέλος ένα μετρητή τάσης με led μπάρα και το LM3914 για να δείχνει πότε η τάση φτάνει τα 200V στους πυκνωτές, οπότε μπορούμε να ρίξουμε κλείνοντας κύκλωμα τους πυκνωτές με το πηνίο. Εκτοξεύει μικρά καρφάκια 2mm(αυτά είχα διαθέσιμα) μέχρι και 10 μέτρα. Ο χρόνος φόρτισης μέχρι να γεμίσει η μπάρα είναι 105sec, είναι πολύ. Βέβαια το κύκλωμα ανύψωσης τάσης το δουλεύω στα 5V, και η μέση κατανάλωση είναι 200ma, αν δουλέψει σε μεγαλύτερη τάση 9 ή 12, σίγουρα θα φορτίσει πιο γρήγορα. Το κύκλωμα κλείνει με μια επαφή αυτοσχέδια, σε σχέδια που είδα στο δίκτυο χρησιμοποιούν θυρίστορ, αυτό είναι το επόμενο βήμα.

----------


## Spark

γεια σου γιωργο πυροβολητή!
εχω μερικες βελτιώσεις για εσενα αφου φτιάχνεις πειραματικές κατασκευές που μπορουν να εξελιχθουν σε κάτι διαφορετικό.
για κυκλωμα ανόρθωσης σου προτεινω αυτο που χρησιμοποιω εγω και ειναι μεγεθους τσέπης

*http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=82784*

εαν θελεις να το βελτιώσεις πρεπει να βαλεις 2 βαθμίδες σαν αυτο που σου δειχνω στο λινκ,
με 2 διαφορετικά σετ πυκνωτων και 2 διαφορετικά πηνία εξόδου και φωτοδίοδο αναμεσά στα πηνία, δηλαδή:
μετά την ενεργοποιηση του νο1 όταν το καρφάκι θα περνάει το πρωτο πηνίο η φωτοδίοδος θα ενεργοποιεί το κυκλωμα νο2 και το πηνίο νο2 που θα προκαλει διπλάσια επιτάχυνση στο καρφάκι και μεγαλύτερο βελινεκές.
ειναι βεβαια πιο δυσκολο αλλα ετσι φτιάχνουν κατι ηλεκτρικά πιστόλια που δειχνουν στο youtube

----------

CLOCKMAN (30-03-16)

----------


## agis68

βρε καλώς τον μπουρλοτιέρη!!!! Πάνω κάτω το έχω κάνει και εγώ και μαλιστα για καμια εβδομάδα δοκίμαζα πηνία διάφορα (επαιζα με μήκος /διατομή). Με ενδιαφέρει το κύκλωμα για VU και οδήγησης να το μεταφέρω σε οπλικό σύστημα (κανα παλιό πιστόλι από softball)

----------


## street

ακου κει τιτλος !!!! 



> ηλεκτρομαγνητικό "πυροβόλο"



 και μαλιστα πειραματικο τςτςτς  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## thomasdriver

Ρε σεις μπας και έχετε τίποτε άλλο στο μυαλό σας....λέω εγώ τώρα... :whistle:  :whistle:  :whistle:

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Σπύρο, όντος πάω και για δεύτερο και τρίτο πηνίο και φυσικά μεγαλύτερους πυκνωτές. Αλλά το πιο καλό είναι το rail gun που είναι και αυτό στα σχέδια, τώρα όσο για τα υπόλοιπα..... τι να πω, ζούμε σε χαλεπούς καιρούς

----------


## CLOCKMAN

και το σχέδιο για την υψηλή τάση, τώρα το βολτόμετρο με τη μπάρα θα το βρείτε στο datasheet του LM3914, όπου στην είσοδο με ένα διαιρέτη τάσης με αντίσταση και ένα τρίμερ το φέρνεις στα μέτρα σου.

----------


## Spark

κοιτάξτε *εδω*

----------


## agis68

> Ρε σεις μπας και έχετε τίποτε άλλο στο μυαλό σας....λέω εγώ τώρα...



σιγά σιγά θα πάει και εκεί, μην βιάζεσαι ακόμη πειραματιζομαστε :Tongue2:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βάλε μακριά κάννη για ευθυβολία ... και μπόλικο σύρμα χοντρό . Η "τάση" είναι τρίχες αν δεν έχεις και χοντρό σύρμα. Δες και μια σπεσιαλιτέ αλλά Ρώσικα .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edCYMdBmU4M

----------


## SeAfasia

μπράβο Γιώργο,
βίντεο μπορείς; :Biggrin:

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Αφού γίνανε μερικές βελτιώσεις, δηλαδή, η επαφή αντικαταστάθηκε με θυρίστορ, η τάση λειτουργίας ανέβηκε στα 9V από 5 που ήταν και φορτίζει στα 22sec και τοποθετήθηκε και ένας ρελές όπου κόβει το κύκλωμα της φόρτισης όταν ρίχνει.
το παρακάτω

----------


## SeAfasia

μπαμ και κάτω....
Γιώργο συγχαρητήρια καλές πωλήσεις.. :Smile:

----------

